# Rose pattern from Knitting Daily



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mags Kandis, Gifted, and it's knitted from paper yarn! This book is part of the hurt book sale too. Happy knitting!!


Finished Sizes: Small rose measures about 2"; large rose measures 3"
Yarn: Habu Textiles Shosenshi Paper item # A-60 (100% linen; 280 yd [250 m]/28 g): #133 red, 1 skein
Needles: Small roseâSize U.S. 6 (4mm) straight; Large roseâSize U.S. 10 (6 mm) straight. Adjust needle size if necessary to obtain the correct gauge, although gauge isn't critical for this pattern.
Notions: Tapestry needle; brooch back or safety pin; hair or bobby pins; matching thread. embroidery cotton, or strong fine yarn to attach.
Gauge: 20 stitches and 28 rows = 4 " (10 sm) in stockinette stitch with smaller needles and yarn used single; 15 stitches and 20 rows = 4" (10 cm) in stockinette stitch with larger needles and yarn used double.

Note: Yarn is used single for small rose and double for large rose.

Rose
Loosely cast on 10 stitches.

Row 1: Knit.
Rows 2, 4 and 6: Purl.
Row 3: *K1 f&b; rep from *â20 stitches.
Row 5: *K1 f&b; rep from *â40 stitches.
Row 7: *K1 f&b; rep from *â80 stitches.
Row 8: Purl.
Loosely BO all stitches. Cut yarn, leaving a 15" (38 cm) tail for seaming.

Finishing
Twist piece on itself into a spiral. With the tail threaded on a tapestry needle, sew the spiral together. Weave in loose ends.

Napkin rings: With smaller needles and single strand of yarn, CO 22 stitches. Knit 4 rows. Bind off all stitches. Cut yarn, leaving a 15" (38 cm) tail for seaming. Thread tail on a tapestry needle and sew to join ring. Attach rose and weave in loose ends.
Hairpins: Attach rose to hair or bobby pin.

Brooch: With matching thread, embroidery cotton, or strong fine yarn, attach rose firmly to brooch back or safety pin.


----------



## Susie Rose (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

welcome susie rose


----------

